# Old Mossberg .22 Shooter



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This is an old Mossberg model 342 KA unrestored - next in a series...

22 lr, 7 shot detachable box magazine. 18" barrel. Walnut stock. Weight 5 lbs. Stock has no cheekpiece, extension forearm is hinged, pulls down to form handgrip, sling swivels. Made from 1960 to 1974.

This is another $100 gun in bolt configuration. Two years ago, at Williams Gun Sight (gun store) I told my pal, Mike, if he didn't buy it, I would. It's his.

Scope is a Simmons .22 Mag, 3x9 AO that was added after the purchase.

It doesn't take any special ammo to shoot good groups, either. The attached photo shows my one and only group ever fired with my buddy's gun at 50 yards with CCI Blaser ammo. That's a half-inch staple in the target.

He just dialed it in today with some Norma ammo and is about to punch out a few squirrels, so I took a few photos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! Nice group too Glen.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good... I shot my first rabbit with a Mossberg bolt action .410...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking shooter for sure!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you all like it. This gun is "as-was" from the gun store with the exception of the scope.

I'll be putting up some more threads on the old Mossbergs over time. Haven't found one that won't shoot the type of groups we all hope for when buying a .22 rifle.

One note of caution: If you buy one, get it from someone who will guarantee it functions properly. Williams Gun Sight in Michigan guarantees all of its used guns or they'll repair them or give you your money back. I'd stay away from gun shows or any other venue that won't stand behind the sale.

The rest of the threads will be *semi-auto* tack drivers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glen why such a large scope for the 22 ? Curious.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*my old Mossberg model 340k 22 is the most accurate 22 rim fire I've ever owned*

* sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Glen why such a large scope for the 22 ? Curious."

It's one I had and sold to him cheap. It allows some 100-yard shooting, as well.

*SB:* The 340 K is very similar but with a Monte Carlo stock and no folding forearm piece.


----------

